# my nightstand design



## wangjue (Sep 7, 2010)

hi, here is the design for my night stand project. Please give me some advise and comments. On any perspective is welcomed.











































I've attached the sketchup file, feel free to use it.

thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It looks like a very good structural design. Are you planning for panel sides and back, and if so how are you figuring to install them. I might make the installation of the top a bit differently. Instead of glue down on dowels, make some corner gussets (which will stop racking), and allow the top to be screwed down from underneath. That makes it removable if necessary for repair or replacement.












 









.


----------



## wangjue (Sep 7, 2010)

this is a very good point. I never thought about replacement nor repair. Do you have any example pics for corner gussets?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wangjue said:


> this is a very good point. I never thought about replacement nor repair. Do you have any example pics for corner gussets?



They are basically a triangle that fits horizontally between the legs and the connecting rails.

Here are a few examples (not my pictures) to give you a general idea:

http://www.spencercabinetry.com/images/construction_CornerBlocks.jpg

http://image.rodandcustommagazine.c...undell_speed_metal_machine+corner_gussets.jpg












 









.


----------

